

Mixu's Node book-A book about using Node.js - wqfeng
http://book.mixu.net/

======
hopeless
Every Node-newbie should read and understand the chapter on Control Flows
(<http://book.mixu.net/ch7.html>), particularly the async for loop. This
tripped me up with my little node app (<http://urlpipe.com>) before I
refactored it to use recursion (and then eliminated the problem by using Redis
Pipelining).

But it still strikes me as one of those "think differently" parts of Node

~~~
krmmalik
Thanks for pointing this out. That chapter was a complete eye opener for me.
When you're new to not just Node but programming itself - understanding the
terms used is in itself a challenge. I'm writing my very first app and i chose
to do it in Node. I started to suspect i was going to hit the problems
described in this chapter very soon but i had no clue what terms to search or
where to look.

At least now i know what control flow actually means, and while i havent
understood the examples completely at least its given me enough of a taster to
start thinking about it.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
May I mention that I have an entire book on this subject coming out in March?
<http://leanpub.com/asyncjs/>

~~~
krmmalik
Yes you may. Thanks. Could you please tell me at what level this book is aimed
at? Experienced developers, average? Complete beginners?

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Intermediate. It would work well as the second book you read on JavaScript
(or, given the way most devs come to JavaScript, the book you read after
reading a book on jQuery). But there's stuff in there that even experienced
devs might not know about, like Promises and control flow libs like Async.js.

------
mark_l_watson
This online book is very well done, at least the parts I read today. BTW, the
author's main web site <http://mixu.net/> lists an impressive number of
earning and utility projects. Someone who enjoys writing code!

------
saroj
Perfect! I'd been looking for a Node.js book for a while. This weekend is
booked now for reading this one.

------
Lazare
I found chapter 13 on Comet (long polling, socket.io, etc.) especially
interesting. Speaking as a beginner, it seems like a good reference for a
beginner. :)

------
forestanderson
Whooohooo!

